# Well...



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2011)

...after many moons away, I felt the need to say that I'm now a qualified aircraft engineer.  And I unfortunately was there to see Big Beautiful Doll go down.  Hello!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey man whats up?! Great to hear from you again and Congrats!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice to see you're still here, pal. Everything has changed for me; currently working on the line at Manchester Airport for Thomas Cook. I am thinking of going over to the U.S. next year to get my A P license after I get my EASA Part A license. 

How are you? What are you up to now? And how is the missus?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats to the qualification!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes. Congratulations on your new qualifications D. And Big Beautiful Doll is a sad loss. Fortunately the pilots were ok. It's good to have you back man.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome back and congrats!!!!! We all missed ya!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey man. Nice to see you back. Congrats in the qualification.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks all. It was bad enough to see the tri-plane trip up, but at least everything was okay with that. Other than all that, the day at Duxford was amazing...even though they never mentioned that the three Me 109s were Merlin engined variants, or I may have missed that when enjoying an ice cream.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 17, 2011)

Priorities.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 17, 2011)

Congratulations (sweet I didn't have to use spellcheck!!!)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh yes; an added bonus to the day was a book I bought called Lightning Boys with the sigantures of the pilots there - one was in 11 (F) Squadron, it was great to ask my dad about the man - and he was an ass in the 1970s, and frankly quite rude in 2011 too. The stories in it are great, and showing my dad then hearing his takes on them makes it better.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome back, D. It has been quite a while. Good to see you were doing something useful in your absence.  Congrats on the Quals.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2011)

Good to have you back, and many congrats on the qualifications.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome back D!!! Now you're part of "The Brethren." Let me know if you need help when you're ready to get your A&P.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome back to the fold, and congrats on your new qualifications!


----------



## rochie (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome back plan D


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2011)

plan_D said:


> Nice to see you're still here, pal. Everything has changed for me; currently working on the line at Manchester Airport for Thomas Cook. I am thinking of going over to the U.S. next year to get my A P license after I get my EASA Part A license.
> 
> How are you? What are you up to now? And how is the missus?



Not bad. Just working and going back to school. Wife is done with her Masters in Biology and we are applying for jobs all over the world right now (but we really want to get back to Alaska). You guys have any jobs up there at Thomas Cook for an A&P? 

How is your missus anyhow, you guys still together?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome back D and congratulations on the certification.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 18, 2011)

Many congrats D.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks all, it's all been one massive ball ache to say the least; it's not enough to learn how to fix aircraft anymore. 

Thomas Cook don't require A P unfortunately, Chris, to get it is more for my own career advancement - there seems to be a few British companies wanting to get contracts for line work on U.S. aircraft, plus I could move onto America and see what work I could get there. 

Will do, Joe, I hear there's courses you can do over there for a few thousand dollars and I guess it can't be that much different to the EASA licenses. That's at least six months down the line though. For now I am studying business and stock trading in my spare time, I already have a few thousand floating around on the stock market with a 86% return last year... and want to make more!

Good to see most of the crowd are still here.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on the quals....errrrr, does that mean we have to call you 'Sir now ?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2011)

plan_D said:


> Will do, Joe, I hear there's courses you can do over there for a few thousand dollars and I guess it can't be that much different to the EASA licenses.


 
I think that if you have your EASA licenses, you can directly test with the FAA. A prep course might be a good idea, about $800 USD for 4 days. let me know if you decide to do this, I can get info "direct from the source."


----------



## plan_D (Jul 18, 2011)

We don't like engineers in Britain anymore, so I get called scum...and looked at like I'm one by the passengers. I will have to look into it more over the winter and get some money together for the trip, Joe...if I go over to the U.S. it's not just going to be business!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 20, 2011)

plan_D said:


> ...after many moons away, I felt the need to say that I'm now a qualified aircraft engineer.  Hello!



Hey long time no see!
Welcome back! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2011)

plan_D said:


> We don't like engineers in Britain anymore, so I get called scum...and looked at like I'm one by the passengers. I will have to look into it more over the winter and get some money together for the trip, Joe...if I go over to the U.S. it's not just going to be business!


 
Well look me up - I'm ready for a good pub crawl!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bl**dy well done mate and bl**dy nice to see you back!


----------

